# A little off topic, but what's the worst your phone has had happened to it?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll start - I tend to drool when I sleep hard and there's been times I've woken up to see my phone taken some of the drool collateral damage.









What's your worst?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been lucky so far, its only been knocked of my night stand in the middle of the night due to some inappropriate activity that cannot be mentioned on this fourm lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

My dx got knocked in the tub unnoticed while I was cleaning my "water pipe". After rinsing it a few times I poured some on top of it still not noticed. Turned the showed on to rinse out tub and then looked down in horror lol. The touchscreen tweaked out on me so I pulled the battery and waited one hr. Popped it back and it booted back to life. Incipio case on it and no water marks turned  lived another 9 months and is still used as my reading material.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I had my phone tucked in the pocket of my backpack with a glass bottle of snapple in the side pouch. My backpack fell and shattered the bottle, cracking my digitizer and leaking snapple into the internals. There was no bringing that one back from the dead.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

my second Thunderbolt slipped out of my hand while I was on the subway platform, bounced off the concrete, fell to the tracks below, bounced off the rail, skittered across the gravel face down, and stopped resting against the opposite track just before a train rolled over. it worked fine for about another two weeks, but then the touchscreen completely failed on the right side (where it had already started going bad).


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I asked my sister to pass me my phone which was on the bench beside her.

I failed to note she was angry - she ended up pegging the phone at me and it hit the wall, the sound was pretty bad.

Thankfully ol' faithful Defy came out with only a few scratches on its edges and a couple of small dents.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

My Atrix got knocked off a desk in class once... next to an isle of concrete steps. It didnt tumble all the way to the bottom as each step was kinda long, but it did hit a few. The top of the screen has a small dent and the back is all scuffed up, but surprisingly the screen didnt crack or scratch despite not using a case or screen protector. Still works just fine.


----------



## ohaijellybelly‌ (Aug 24, 2012)

Please post off topic stuff in the off topic forum.

Thank you.


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

A couple months back, I left my DroidX on the trunk of my car and drove off. When I later realized my folly, I went back to where I was at. I found my phone in a spot that would indicate it was launched off the trunk when I made the first hard turn of the drive (usually about 15-20 mph). I found the phone and battery near each other, but I never did find the battery cover. I put the battery back in, booted it up, like nothing ever happened. No scratches on the screen, a few nicks and scratches in the body. I swear this phone is indestructible!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

kghayse said:


> A couple months back, I left my DroidX on the trunk of my car and drove off. When I later realized my folly, I went back to where I was at. I found my phone in a spot that would indicate it was launched off the trunk when I made the first hard turn of the drive (usually about 15-20 mph). I found the phone and battery near each other, but I never did find the battery cover. I put the battery back in, booted it up, like nothing ever happened. No scratches on the screen, a few nicks and scratches in the body. I swear this phone is indestructible!


Similar situation with my DX, however it flew straight off the back.. and was then ran over by the car behind me. Not a joke, tire tracks and all on the phone. Scratched to shit, and battery cover tweaked to hell.. still booted up and worked just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

DXs are damn near indestructible... there is stories all over the net about those phones. Mine took a swim in the dog's water dish not once but twice and still came out on top. There is a (bad) story of a motorcycle wreck where the driver was killed and his DX had some serious road rash but still booted. There was also one awhile ago where one was dropped in a campfire and survived despite getting half melted.

Personally, besides the water dish DX, my toughest was an old Moto flip (non-RAZR). It fell out of my pocket once in 3-4 feet of snow late at night and my dad found it the next morning after he drove over it with the cat and plowed it into a snowbank. The same phone once got whipped off the back of my truck once going 25 through town, and also joined me swimming for a good two hours in the river once. It never did die, just got replaced. When the cat rolled over it it just broke the front screen, everything else still functioned.

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish they would take the DroidX body, keep it exactly as it is, build quality and all, and just stuff the latest hardware in. This form is a winner.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My Droid X fell out of my pocket going 40 mph on a 4 Wheeler. Phone completely naked. Found it face down on a gravel road. Nota scratch

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

This goes way back to my OG Droid. I was mowing the lawn and listening to music, she it slipped out of shorts pocket and fell under the blades of the mower!!!!
Fortunately the grass was long enough that it protected it from the worst, thought the back flew off and got chewed up by the mower. Had to get new back.

I also dropped my Gnex off a counter and cracked the screen the third day I had it.









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

My Droid X was dropped from like 5' onto tile, not a scratch, ding, dent, or anything. The battery cover flew off, though.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

i've made a general consensus awhile back that the droid x is one the best made android phones ever. I accidently hurled my DX about 7 feet in the air over a distance of about 15 to 20 feet in a plain rubberized case. and it came out unscathed. it still works perfectly, makes for a great backup phone just in case something bad were to happen to my current phone.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course, it has that locked bootloader... I haven't been keeping up- what is the latest Android version devs have given it? Probably ICS with Gingerbread a gingerbread kernel, no?

Besides that, the battery cover gets loose and eventually you'll need a new one or a case to keep the old one on.


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Of course, it has that locked bootloader... I haven't been keeping up- what is the latest Android version devs have given it? Probably ICS with Gingerbread a gingerbread kernel, no?
> 
> Besides that, the battery cover gets loose and eventually you'll need a new one or a case to keep the old one on.


Yup, ICS w/ GB kernel.


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

My dads DX was ran over by his lawn mower... just got the blades sharpened too.. it didn't end well, was in about 25 pieces when I last saw it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

My DX took a lot of drops and came out unharmed. but my gnex I had for 2 days I dropped on concrete and it just gashed the plastic on the outside of the screen on each side of it, but it still works fine but it just pissed me off that I didn't have a case on it at the time cause I had ordered it and it haven't arrived. My DX though took a few drops naked and never scratched or nothing, I loved that phone man if it only had a unlocked bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

